
Ask HN: If possible, which YCombinator startup will you copy in another market? - milanmot
I am sure there must be few startups which will take a long time to scale to emerging markets and probably someone interested can have a shot at it by blatantly copying it.<p>I am interested in Ycombinator Startups launched in last 2-3 years.
======
milanmot
I can think of one - BHRD from s2018 batch can be copied by someone in a
different market as it will take a lot of time for them to start sales.

